# Vallisneria



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, 
does anyone have some tips for me on keeping the valls alive ... i have had a couple of these plants and all died on me.







Please some tips on light minerals and stuff.

thnx


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lots of light, lots of fertalizer, and lots of co2.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> lots of light, lots of fertalizer, and lots of co2.










well duh


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

No fertilizer,No Co2 just *light! **light! **light! *























p.s. I don't say not to use fertilizer or Co2 but most of the Vallisnerias i've kept thrive only when sufficient lighting were on the tank......

by the way here is a pic of my tank....i am gonna put some more Vals in order to cover all the back of the tank...it looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

damn Jim, that tank looks nice


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

like jim said loads of light and make sure your plants have enuff iron


----------

